# Roadster Condensation - blocked drain holes revisted



## chris225TT (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Been a few threads related to this - but here's some hopefully new info; and a need some solid advice from anyone who's actually managed to replace the drain tubes _without_ removing the roof!
The passenger side front carpet, parcel shelf, boot have all started to become damp and mouldy - car steams up in the sun - condensation forms on roof and drips on leather - very ugly.

Checked previous posts and the problem seemed related to blocked drain holes in the cups under the hood mech behind the B post. Drain holes weren't blocked: drivers side drained out in front of the wheel arch; but passenger side drained from under the passenger floor well and thats where the carpet was soaked.

I removed the arch liner and removed the drain hose plug (see bigsyds posts for this) - and this is the scary bit. The tube had deteriorated - totally in shreds at the base - it's nothing more than a plastic sleeve filled with foam rubber and supported by a wire helicoil inside. Here's the photos:















Thing is, the foam rubber has perished and _thats whats blocking the tube_ Trying to clear the tube using plastic strimmer cord or even a coat hanger will not work - simply will hole the plastic!!!

So questions are - can the base of the buckets be accessed via the rear speaker apertures or elsewhere, and what in detail is the procedure for trim removal?
- anyone got a part number for the drain tubes?
- how the heck do you remove the carpet in the front footwells? - I can unscrew the trim piece at the base of the a pillar but what next? whats the secret for popping trim "tabs" etc

Finally, the Audi design is simply rubbish - anyone done a properly engineered fix??

Thanks in advance


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't offer any help, but I'm very interested. I once looked behind the rear wheel arch cover and a load of crap came out of the drain tube, I'm pretty sure this must effect every roadster?

I posted a question a while aback about this subject, and asked if anyone with a Bentley manual could check for some help regarding the drain tubes, but I didn't get anything back?


----------



## chris225TT (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Paul - yup I'm sure it has to affect _every_ Roadster (Mine was delivered in May 2006 so it's a late one, and it's been undercover most of it's life down here in Sydney)
Looking down the hood B pilIar you can see the back of the LH/RH rear speakers so I think that's a way to get in to the base of those drain cups to reattach a new tube...
I've got the Bentley Manual on order from the States but it'll take a week or so to arrive - if anyones got a hint as to removing the rear bulkhead/speaker trim that would be a help...?
cheers
Chris


----------



## Blondie1977 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Ever since I got mine in April, it has suffered from terrible condensation most days.

My friend who arranged for a few things to be fixed on the car recently after the official Audi service (dash repaired, leaaky power stering pipe replaced and couple of other little bits) said it's a common problem with most convertibles. On the left hand side under the hood mechanism, we could see water sloshing about when moving the car. He had a poke around through a gap in the roof mechanism with a piece of straightened coat hanger and suddenly water started pouring out from under the car! Did the same on the other side of te car (although couldn't see any water from the top) and little bit of water started to drain out. So, hopefully, that's fixed it and no more condensation!


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone have an answer to doing this without taking the roof off? We have wet carpets on the passenger side and pouring water down the tray it drains out along the sill so the tubes must be split.

Can't find any info or even a single photo that shows the pipes in situ.


----------

